# Actuary VETASSESS assessment



## delectable (Feb 26, 2010)

The VETASSESS site says that for the occupation of actuary you need to have a closely related degree. 

I wish they would give examples because I'm not sure if mine would qualify or not; business economics that included stats/maths etc... I don't want to waste $500+ if they would instantly reject.

I would not be so worried if I was applying for accountant because the assessing body allows you to sit bridging modules/test to make up any deficiencies in your degree, but I don't think VETASSESS does with actuary.

I have been in employment in the financial services industry and could prove 6+ years of good actuarial employment experience with solid references.

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## delectable (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry for posting twice - I had got an error/lost page message on my browser and the post wasn't showing when checked/refreshed.

Couldn't work out how to delete - could a moderator please delete?

Thanks


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

delectable said:


> The VETASSESS site says that for the occupation of actuary you need to have a closely related degree.
> 
> I wish they would give examples because I'm not sure if mine would qualify or not; business economics that included stats/maths etc... I don't want to waste $500+ if they would instantly reject.
> 
> ...


Did you got your skill assessment done? We are in similar situation. My spouse has a degree in Maths.


----------

